# my first palladium practices



## meng2k7 (May 23, 2011)

hi all,

here's the pictures of my first Pd adventure. :lol: any comments are very much appreciated.

thank you very much.


----------



## meng2k7 (May 23, 2011)

continuations......


----------



## samuel-a (May 23, 2011)

Nice work !

What was the source material?


----------



## skeeter629 (May 23, 2011)

Very nice nuggets. I am getting ready to do my own palladium once the weather permits.


----------



## meng2k7 (May 23, 2011)

samuel-a said:


> Nice work !
> 
> What was the source material?




Sam,

the scrap was electronic chip resistors,nextweek im planning to do some Multi layer chip capacitors (MLCC),i have a kilos of it.

i will follow your instructions on your site about the process of chip capacitors.

thank you very much mate!


----------



## samuel-a (May 24, 2011)

meng2k7 said:


> Sam,
> 
> the scrap was electronic chip resistors,nextweek im planning to do some Multi layer chip capacitors (MLCC),i have a kilos of it.
> 
> ...



Your welcome.
In my toturial i do not account for the recovery of silver due to is transformation to AgCl, though it is possible to leach it out with conc' ammonia solution.
Of course, if you crush them, the process wil be tremendously fsater.

I've had very little practice with chip resistors, for a long while i even thought of them as worthless.
Did you kept records for yields of Pd? what about the silver? Have you tried going after the RuO2(IV) ?

Thanks.


----------



## meng2k7 (May 24, 2011)

sam,

i got a kilo of silver in 80 kgs. of resistors,and approximately 200 grams of Pd,you can have a free pm's when you roast first the scrap before dissolving.

it takes an extra time to roast those little ceramics,you can grind it with a blender (Zirconium is the substrates of this chip, it can damage your blender blades in an instant) to expose the metals of the thick films protecting the electrodes that contain RuO2, that was according to the PDF file of RHOM chip resistors.

1st i got the Ag, 2nd i got the Pd, next target is the Ru. 8) 

anyone can help me to get those Ru? Probably, Ru is the last metal that sticks on the substrates and i can see it, it's black and green and insoluble in hot concentrated Nitric acid.

meng.


----------



## samuel-a (May 24, 2011)

I guess RuO2 can be fused with sodium peroxide, dissoved in water, acidified with HCl and precipitate with NH4Cl and calcined under H2.

I can't say that i'm familiar with this process at first hand, maybe a different method should be chosen.
One should take into account other oxides presence in feedstock.
And above all, SAFETY, when dealing with Ru/Os compounds one should be very very careful.

Maybe Lou could shed more light on the subject.


----------



## Lou (May 24, 2011)

Don't bother on the Ru. No one even pays for it unless you have kilograms.


----------



## hfywc (Jun 21, 2011)

meng2k7 said:


> hi all,
> 
> here's the pictures of my first Pd adventure. :lol: any comments are very much appreciated.
> 
> thank you very much.



why did you use smb for?

thanks for sharing.

alan


----------



## meng2k7 (Jun 21, 2011)

hi,

I used SMB to precipitate Pd out of the solution. After that, i used salt for the silver.

meng


----------



## hfywc (Jun 22, 2011)

meng2k7 said:


> hi,
> 
> I used SMB to precipitate Pd out of the solution. After that, i used salt for the silver.
> 
> meng



that's great! i don't have to use ammonium chloride and sodium chlorate anymore.

thanks again,
alan


----------



## meng2k7 (Jun 22, 2011)

No,you should use ammonium chloride and chlorine gas in refining palladium, my Pd was not purified yet, its just a recovered Pd out of my Silver.


----------

